
Show HN: Second Screen News - gnomodromo
This is my site:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.uptopnews.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.uptopnews.com&#x2F;</a><p>With the auto-scroll feature the news just run over your screen.<p>I would love to hear your feedback!
Could you imagine to use this site everyday? What do and don&#x27;t you like about it?
======
gnomodromo
Does anyone has experience with pre-rendering angularjs? When I post my site
on twitter I get tags like {{title}} in the tweet. I've seen some services
that pre-render (SaaS) but I'd prefer an independent solution.

------
gnomodromo
Another reason I post this here is to ask for advice how much CPUs and memory
you would suggest for a site like that. It's hosted on EC2.

~~~
viraptor
If enough people start using it? I'd suggest doing the dynamic part on a tiny
instance (i.e. only as big as you need for scraping and generating the updates
/ trends) and pushing updates to S3. Then the client can poll S3 objects.
(With some marker for "latest")

You'd have to cross 1gb/h of transfer before it costs more than running more
than t3.small.

~~~
gnomodromo
That's a great hint thanks. I just created a test bucket with a JSON file,
this seems much cleaner. At the moment I still use a node server and the
database on the same instance.

------
gnomodromo
Hey and you can even make the browser window go over two screens, the window
will be full of news cards.

------
gnomodromo
My favorite topic is the breaking news section with auto-scroll on the second
screen.

